# How do I get the red berry stain out of the wood?



## DonOtt

Someone left strawberries on a clients cutting board and now she has a nice red stain on it.

Any ideas on how to get rid of the stain??

Thanks….Don


----------



## madts

Use wood bleach, AKA oxalic acid. Just follow instructions


----------



## donwilwol

call it patina instead of a stain. It raises the value of the board. or do as described above.


----------



## bobsmyuncle

Try it first with hydrogen peroxide. It's a mild organic stain remover. I use it to get berry juices out of my Formica counters. I also use it to remove organic stains from upholstery fabrics. After it does its thing, it converts to water and evaporates away.

Oxalic acid has its own dangers and must be removed before you use it for food use. Even sanding an un-neutralized oxalic acid treated wood can cause respiratory problems.


----------



## Tennessee

Another problem with oxalic acid is it only removes the first few thousandths of an inch of the stain. If you go back to resand, you might re-reveal the stain, if it went deep enough.


----------

